# QUBO Ch.347



## Taltizer (Sep 26, 2007)

Why does the channel and icon say IONw if this is now the qubo channel did they forget to rename the channel?.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Looks like qubo and ion are partners

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qubo


----------



## Taltizer (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks but ive known that for years as i get it OTA and its labeled QUBO in the guide but on Directv it called IONw i guess they forgot to change the channel info after they changed it from Ionw to QUBO.


----------



## bamaweather (Jan 18, 2009)

Typically they show programming from both Qubo and ION Life in lieu of the infomercials that are regularly broadcast on the main ION feed. Maybe this is what you were seeing?


----------



## GP245 (Aug 17, 2006)

Qubo has many owners - with Ion as its managing partner.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

Ion west on DirecTV substitutes material from Qubo and Ion Life in place of the infomercials. The Ion east feed carries the infomericals (it is thus an exact duplicate of my local OTA Ion channel), but Ion west does not. DirecTV never changes the channel label. It would have to change it multiple times per day if it did.


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

Taltizer said:


> Why does the channel and icon say IONw if this is now the qubo channel did they forget to rename the channel?.


It is not the Qubo channel 24-7.

In most areas for the OTA ION station, Ion has Qubo and some other movie channel as the subchannels. IONW seems to be Qubo during the day and the movie channel at night.

My Tivo guide calls this channel IONDT.

In either event, it's nice because my kids have lately taken to Qubo. And D* can't be bothered carrying ANY of the ION channels.


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

Now if we could just get it in HD - sorry couldn't resisit


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah.... I don't see that happening for a long time.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

bobcamp1 said:


> In either event, it's nice because my kids have lately taken to Qubo. And D* can't be bothered carrying ANY of the ION channels.


I don't understand. DirecTV carries ION on 305 and ION West.


----------



## aa9vi (Sep 4, 2007)

Qubo is a subchannel in almost every market that carries Ion over the air. 
Not really a new channel for most.


----------



## beanstalk (Aug 18, 2013)

I just checked and 347 no longer runs qubo during the day on directv. I was told by directv when I contacted them it was stopping in January 2013. I have to get it over the air on my antenna. Where I live is further out and the picture is not always the best but it works.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

beanstalk said:


> I just checked and *347* no longer runs qubo during the day on directv. I was told by directv when I contacted them it was stopping in January 2013. I have to get it over the air on my antenna. Where I live is further out and the picture is not always the best but it works.


Did you mean ch. 306?

IONw was moved there not too long ago logically to be next to IONe on ch. 305


----------



## alnielsen (Dec 31, 2006)

beanstalk said:


> I just checked and 347 no longer runs qubo during the day on directv. I was told by directv when I contacted them it was stopping in January 2013. I have to get it over the air on my antenna. Where I live is further out and the picture is not always the best but it works.


Your replying to a post that's 3 yrs old.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

aa9vi said:


> Not really a new channel for most.


maybe it was new 3 years ago!!!! !rolling


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

Qubo has been a "thing" for years. It used to be on NBC on Saturday mornings, if I recall. It's been on XX-2 for ION stations for years and years. An AM21 will get you Qubo all the time if you have a local ION affiliate. Qubo has never been its own channel on Directv, aside from the AM21 integration.


----------

